# etwas ausschneiden und in ein andere bild setzen?



## MrHankey (18. Juni 2004)

hi wie kann ich von bild1 was bestimmtes ausschneiden und in bild2 wieder einfügen?


----------



## josDesign (18. Juni 2004)

du markierst dir mit den auswahl-werkzeugen einen bereich. schaust das die richtige Ebene gewählt ist, welche du kopieren möchtest, drückst die Tastenkombi.: STRG+C danach wechselst du zu bild2 (STRG+TAB) und drückst STRG+V.

Danach solltest du den ausgewählten Bereich als neue Ebene in bild2 haben.


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Juni 2004)

Schau bitte für solche grundlegenden Fragen in Dein Hanbuch...


----------



## prax (18. Juni 2004)

Oder F1 falls du Buchstaben nur vom Bildschirm ablesen willst.


----------



## josDesign (21. Juni 2004)

Müss ma denn gleich so böse zu Newbies sein...

Aber eigentlich recht... das ist eine Sache die man sicherlich alleine nach ein paar Minuten herausbekommt.


----------



## Billie (21. Juni 2004)

kommt glaub ich ganz darauf an... wenn mein eine Fotomanipulation machen will, sprich einer Person zB einen neuen Körper aufsetzten, dann ist das doch nicht mehr sooo einfach. Zumdindest nicht, wenn es echt wirken soll.


----------



## josDesign (22. Juni 2004)

Ja, das ist klar... Das fordert Fingerspitzengefühl.  

Aber es war ja allgemein gefragt worden!


----------

